# Which 19" inch Wide screen LCD monitor to buy??



## Rockstar11 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello
Which 19" inch Wide screen LCD monitor to buy??
Samsung ??  LG ???

My primary usage is for gaming. watching DVD movies and browsing the web, 
i cannot look for other companies, because service is the main factor.....
and i think in my city there is no service of viewsonic ,dell ,acer...

and I have a XFX GeForce 7300LE (256MB) with DVI outputs, so monitors with DVI connectors are preferred.
i keep the pc on for at least 12-14 hrs daily.

please suggest best 19" Wide screen LCD Monitor having DVI connectivity, 
highets contrast ratio and lower response time say 5ms.
and black color..  
Budget range is Rs10k to 12k.

thanks...


----------



## nvidia (Feb 3, 2008)

I think ViewSonic is good.. 
Go *Here*
for prices


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 3, 2008)

^^ thanks 
lekin yaar 
in my city (gujarat) there is no service of viewsonic


----------



## 2kewl (Feb 3, 2008)

Check out LG L206WTQ! It costs somewhere arnd. 11K. 

Specs


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 3, 2008)

^^ How is LG -  L226WTQ 22" Wide monitor and what is the current price? 

*www.in.lge.com/Product/Products-Details.aspx?cat=171&pid=4779&subcat=LCD


----------



## 2kewl (Feb 3, 2008)

Have heard good things about that one as well. Is around 13-14K.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 3, 2008)

thanks for the reply...

what is  (GTG) gray-to-gray Response time and Dynamic Contrast Ratio - static contrast ratio  

and how is Samsung 2232BW LCD monitor what is the current price?
*www.samsung.com/in/consumer/detail...cdmonitors&model_cd=LS22PEBSFV/XTP&fullspec=F


----------



## ajaybc (Feb 3, 2008)

hey View sonic 1912W costs just Rs.8300 and 1912WB costs 9100.
Both are good buys.Only difference between them is that the latter has a DVI port on it.



Rockstar11 said:


> ^^ thanks
> lekin yaar
> in my city (gujarat) there is no service of viewsonic



there are viewsonic service centres even in the shittiest states like mine(Kerala).


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Feb 3, 2008)

Don't have first hand experience but have heard and read at many forums that viewsonic's aftersale service is pathetic. Better get Dell, samsung, benq or even LG.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 4, 2008)

bump....


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 4, 2008)

*ViewSonic *is best but if it is not available then
get Samsung


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 5, 2008)

^^hmmm... thanks 
LG monitor best nahi????


where is Choto Cheeta ??


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 5, 2008)

^ no.get 920NW.better than viewsonics in all respects and also takes less space


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 5, 2008)

@Rockstar11,
no offence but do u think "XFX GeForce 7300LE (256MB)" will handle games @ 1680x1050 with bare mini of 30fps?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 5, 2008)

^^ don't know  but mein abhi old games hi khel na chahta hoon... like GTA VC.. MAFIA... etc....  baad mein new games ke liye New GFX card buy kar loonga.... 


@ nish_higher
Samsung 920NW ?? lack the DVI input (digital).


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 5, 2008)

my friend had ordered a 8600GT & SMSG 920NW let me know if u need somethng


----------



## hellgate (Feb 5, 2008)

previously i had a Viewsonic 1912wb which i sold off 2day.so i'm in need of a new monitor preferably a 19"-20" widescreen lcd.plz suggest the best lcd monitor that i shall get in 9-10k the lower the better.i love the display of my Compaq C739TU and want my new monitor to hav a similar sort of display.

as of now i hav brought a HP vp15s for testing and i lke the display.overall display quality is good and viewing angle is gr8.
i've also used 3 LG lcds (1752S) and all 3 had probs.
so sud i go for LG 19" or 20" wide lcd or prefer HP 17"-19"??
plz help me decide.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 5, 2008)

wht's the model # of HP19'?


----------



## hellgate (Feb 5, 2008)

does any1 know whether i'll get HP w1907 for 10k.if yes then i plan to get that model.

also how do lenovo lcds fare when compared to HP?r they worth buying?


----------



## praka123 (Feb 6, 2008)

@rockstar:buy a dell 1.they can ship anywhere india


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 6, 2008)

^ yea get dell if DVI is needed


----------



## hellgate (Feb 6, 2008)

guys plz help me decide between HP and BenQ.which one will be better???
HP 19" will cost bout 13k whereas BenQ 19" will cost me 8.9k.
will BenQ hav identical display quality as HP??


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 7, 2008)

hmmm... dell monitor ke liye try karta hoon...  agar mil jaye toh...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 10, 2008)

bump....


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 10, 2008)

i think dell stopped shipping LCD in india...only lappys are now shipped thru online purchase


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Feb 10, 2008)

never buy  analog only lcd, for lcd monitors analog is always a compromise whatsoever. DVI is must........

i currently have 3 lcd's from dell, 2 22" E228WFP's & a 19" SE198WFP & 1 from samsung, 19" samsung 940BW

for dell service u don't have to go anywhere, dell  would come to u & simply replace ur lcd within 2 days.note that dell provides "advance exchange warranty"  which is quite different from other crappy warranties..

IMO get a dell 19" SE198WFP  & u would be  happy with it


----------



## praka123 (Feb 10, 2008)

^what about other small towns in India?can we expect such a service(RMA) there too from dell?


----------



## purujitb (Feb 10, 2008)

my friend just got lg 19" wide screen with DVI for 9700 to be exact(including taxes). I dont remember the model no but it had 5ms response time, res of 1440*900 and contrast ratio was 5000:1(not sure abt this, maybe 2000:1).


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Feb 10, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^what about other small towns in India?can we expect such a service(RMA) there too from dell?



in big cities  rma takes less than 48hrs mostly..in towns u may expect 72-96hrs
even considering 5 day wait in towns is worth as u save a lot of time & money which u might have spent in going to a big city having service center ..
plus dell rma people come with replacement in hand whereas in service center nobody gives u replacement same day, usually it takes a month or so


----------



## hellgate (Feb 10, 2008)

purujitb said:


> my friend just got lg 19" wide screen with DVI for 9700 to be exact(including taxes). I dont remember the model no but it had 5ms response time, res of 1440*900 and contrast ratio was 5000:1(not sure abt this, maybe 2000:1).


 
i think that ur frnd has bought the LG L194WT.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 10, 2008)

@vivekbabbudelhi
which is better according to u?
198WFP or 940BW?
And 940BW or the new 940 NW?


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Feb 10, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> @vivekbabbudelhi
> which is better according to u?
> 198WFP or 940BW?
> And 940BW or the new 940 NW?



940BW is simply better than SE198WFP for factory color calibration.

940BW has original samsung TN film which are among the best in the business..
nowadays to have competitiveness in prices most manufacturers use lower quality cheppo TN films from chinese OEM manufacturers.Samsung 22" 226BW is an example of this.

i would not  recommend an analog panel  to even my worst enemy.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 10, 2008)

^^ Whats the price of Samsung 940BW??


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Feb 11, 2008)

Samsung 940BW is no more available and has been replaced by 940NW (no DVI). Better get Dell,Benq or even LG.
But if you can find 940BW then make sure you buy it. You may get it for 9-10k.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 11, 2008)

thinking of going for a dell display  considering their RMA seems satisfactory


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 11, 2008)

hey, Asus monitors were dominating the reviews of most mags a few months back....what bout that?
Asus 19" wide even outperformed 940BW in chip review nd when i enquired, it was for 11k four months back.
Its cons were larger edge, low volume speakers etc.


----------



## ankushkool (Feb 14, 2008)

What bout AOC monitors???


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 14, 2008)

Yep ASUS has some good LCDs but DELL is also good as it is giving 5 years warranty and 22" for 13K!!!


----------



## ankushkool (Feb 14, 2008)

any reviews on AOC???


----------



## nil1982 (Feb 14, 2008)

Hello, recently (yesterday) DELL has quoted me 9731/- for SE198WFP including all payables. I am form Kolkata. I know, at this  price this will be an excellent buy, but they asks me to have road permit form the local sales tax dept. What is this about? How to get it and what are the expenses? Anyone having idea, please help.

BTW I am a web designer, so is this display good for designing purposes? I mean regarding sharpness and color accuracy? If not suggest me a display within 11K (CRT or LCD). I have XFX 8600GT GDDR3 (256 MB), so I wish my would be monitor gets the best out of it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 14, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Yep ASUS has some good LCDs but DELL is also good as it is giving 5 years warranty and 22" for 13K!!!




source for the news on 22" with 13k ????


----------



## nil1982 (Feb 14, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> source for the news on 22" with 13k ????


which 22" for 13K choto? is that worth of going with it?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 14, 2008)

^^^
*forums.erodov.com/showthread.php?t=4043&garpg=11


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 14, 2008)

nil1982 said:


> which 22" for 13K choto? is that worth of going with it?



u can bargain on the 19"  how ever till date I didnt see any 22" dell coming bellow 16.5k take home price 

few month back dell did give the same product at 13.9k but that seemed some promotional offer as just within few days they started asking 27% in total extra as TAX 



keith_j_snyder2 said:


> ^^^
> *forums.erodov.com/showthread.php?t=4043&garpg=11



let me quote the source 



> But now I got this screen-5 year warranty for 13k with the octroi-now that is out of this world. All thanks to a coupon. But you will get deals now from guys like thebanik and Ragu.


----------



## nil1982 (Feb 14, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> ^^^
> *forums.erodov.com/showthread.php?t=4043&garpg=11



thanks, one more thing, the 22incher has the same native resolution 1680x1050 of the 20 inchers, thenm is it ok to go with the 22" ? as i have read somewhere that with same resolution, smaller displays give crisper outputs.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 14, 2008)

Niladri bro, can u afford Rs. 16.5k atleast ??


----------



## nil1982 (Feb 14, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> Niladri bro, can u afford Rs. 16.5k atleast ??


16.5K? nop...not at this moment.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 14, 2008)

nil1982 said:


> 16.5K? nop...not at this moment.



u have 2 good option... 8.2k + TAX for the VA1912wb DVI  and 9.7k for the dell one  Dell is my 1st choice (personally ofcourse)


----------



## nil1982 (Feb 14, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> u have 2 good option... 8.2k + TAX for the VA1912wb DVI  and 9.7k for the dell one  Dell is my 1st choice (personally ofcourse)



Even i prefer to go with DELL, but for my designing purpose I am being compelled to thinking of a CRT as well because somewhere I read that LCDs' color display is not accurate, and for me color accuracy is a very serious matter. If I make something with LCD which my client starts disliking in his CRT, I'll be in a great trouble.

If I get an LCD, it will be a DELL.


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Feb 14, 2008)

nil1982 said:


> Hello, recently (yesterday) but they asks me to have road permit form the local sales tax dept. What is this about? How to get it and what are the expenses? Anyone having idea, please help.



really 
ask them again,it has to be done by shipping agency

even my SE198WFP came by road to delhi.they didn't ask for anything like that



Choto Cheeta said:


> u can bargain on the 19"  how ever till date I didnt see any 22" dell coming bellow 16.5k take home price



hehe saurav i got my second one for 15.4k with 5 yrs warranty back in nov



nil1982 said:


> Even i prefer to go with DELL, but for my designing purpose I am being compelled to thinking of a CRT as well because somewhere I read that LCDs' color display is not accurate, and for me color accuracy is a very serious matter. If I make something with LCD which my client starts disliking in his CRT, I'll be in a great trouble.
> 
> If I get an LCD, it will be a DELL.



nil just be assured u would like that LCD SE198WFP


----------



## nil1982 (Feb 14, 2008)

vivekbabbudelhi said:


> really
> ask them again,it has to be done by shipping agency
> 
> nil just be assured u would like that LCD SE198WFP



I asked them but they said if I am unable to get the road permit, I would not be able to place the order. 
Thanks for the assurance. I also want to like the LCD I buy.


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Feb 14, 2008)

@nil if u can afford seriously think about DELL 2007WFP 20" ULTRASHARP.its a S-IPS panel & simply for graphics designing &color accuracy S-IPS are best buy anyday..



nil1982 said:


> I asked them but they said if I am unable to get the road permit, I would not be able to place the order.



seriously i don't understand why they would ask u for road permit


----------



## nil1982 (Feb 14, 2008)

vivekbabbudelhi said:


> @nil if u can afford seriously think about DELL 2007WFP 20" ULTRASHARP.its a S-IPS panel & simply for graphics designing &color accuracy S-IPS are best buy anyday..
> 
> 
> 
> seriously i don't understand why they would ask u for road permit



hmmm, but Dell UltraSharpTM 2007WFP 20" Widescreen Flat Panel Monitor is priced at Rs.18,806, can't even think of getting it right now. Lots of money already spent for my system.



vivekbabbudelhi said:


> seriously i don't understand why they would ask u for road permit



I also don't understand, but I am inquiring from my lawyer. They said for Kolkata they need a road permit. I don't know anyone in Kolkata having DELL products to verify if it happens with everyone here.


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Feb 14, 2008)

then try a different sales representative

*Bindu . J
*[FONT=&quot]Inside Sales Account Manager[/FONT]
 Direct No. : + 91 - 80 - 2506 8451
Board No. : + 91 - 80 - 2535 7311 / 4119 7969 (Extn No.8451)
Fax No. : + 91 - 80 - 2506 8500 / 2535 7314 

 Bindu_J@dell.com


----------



## nil1982 (Feb 14, 2008)

vivekbabbudelhi said:


> then try a different sales representative
> 
> *Bindu . J
> *[FONT=&quot]Inside Sales Account Manager[/FONT]
> ...



Thanks a lot. Hope this will be helpful.


----------



## nil1982 (Feb 14, 2008)

vivekbabbudelhi said:


> @nil if u can afford seriously think about DELL 2007WFP 20" ULTRASHARP.its a S-IPS panel & simply for graphics designing &color accuracy S-IPS are best buy anyday..



2007WFP is out of range, TN panels are not so color accurate, CRTs have no DVI but my 8600GT have, so without DVI my 8600GT won't be giving maximum output. Now I think there is nothing to do for me. What say Vivek?


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Feb 14, 2008)

ankushkool said:


> any reviews on AOC???



I just got an AOC 24"......will post a review soon, just wait a bit.


----------



## hellgate (Feb 14, 2008)

^^^^  and how much did ya pay for it?


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Feb 14, 2008)

nil1982 said:


> 2007WFP is out of range, TN panels are not so color accurate, CRTs have no DVI but my 8600GT have, so without DVI my 8600GT won't be giving maximum output. Now I think there is nothing to do for me. What say Vivek?



as john did one option may be getting a 19" now & getting rid of it as soon as u have moolah 

anyways jokes apart

these days TN's too have evolved,gone are those horrible early laptop TN screens days .With proper color calibration  u may go on with them too..

if u follow the trends now almost every manufacturer is releasing 24" 1920x1200 TN screens,this segment was earlier reserved for premium 8bit panels..

now with dell too earlier ultrasharps were exclusively 8bit panels,but this too has changed with dell releasing 2208WFP ultrasharp with TN film

my only explanation is TN's are *NOW* "not that bad" but still for graphics use they are a compromise over S-IPS

but anyways money makes us to do compromises everyday


----------



## nil1982 (Feb 14, 2008)

vivekbabbudelhi said:


> as john did one option may be getting a 19" now & getting rid of it as soon as u have moolah
> 
> anyways jokes apart
> 
> ...



Right, so what about CRTs? I know they won't be able to use the capacities of the grfx card I have bought. Will a 19" analog CRT be a very bad option for me quality wise (even if a agree to pay the power bills)?


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Feb 15, 2008)

hellgate said:


> ^^^^  and how much did ya pay for it?



Got it for 19k.

Vivek........man you spelled out my trick 
Yes, the TN panels have really improved over last years products. The dithering method have improved tremendously, resulting in richer colors and are more capable of displaying 16.7M colors. Example being the AOC 24". It uses Samsung latest BTN III panel.

BTW, I was also told by *Bindu J.* to take out a road permit for kolkata. As without it I could get the monitor.


----------



## ankushkool (Feb 15, 2008)

which is de best 19" LCD 4 gaming???


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Feb 15, 2008)

nil1982 said:


> Right, so what about CRTs? I know they won't be able to use the capacities of the grfx card I have bought. Will a 19" analog CRT be a very bad option for me quality wise (even if a agree to pay the power bills)?




if u are talking about consumer grade 19"crt monitors then u are better off with SE198WFP

professional crt's are not that cheap nor available easily



john_the_ultimate said:


> Got it for 19k.
> 
> AOC 24". It uses Samsung latest BTN III panel.



yeah this translated page specifies it does,but u can only shed some light on its performance......u may even open it up to check panel but thats after warranty is over




			
				john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> As without it I could get the monitor.



could get or couldn't get


----------



## nil1982 (Feb 15, 2008)

vivekbabbudelhi said:


> if u are talking about consumer grade 19"crt monitors then u are better off with SE198WFP



Ya I was thinking of getting a ViewSonic 19" CRT. Now quality wise I ma not unhappy with my current 15" LG CRT, hope VS 19" won't be worse. Will SE198WFP be in displaying proper color?

For some Govt rule I will have to pay some percentage (that I have confirmed from my Lawyer) on the purchase amount to the Govt in West Bengal, this WB Gov's policy. Nowhere else in India any such thing happens. For a 10K LCD, I'll have to pay around another 2K (14.5% to sales tax dept and may be a few hundred bucks to the one who'll do it for me) for getting the papers.    So the value for money (SE198WFP for 12K total!!!) will be no more.

 So any other suggestion?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 15, 2008)

nil1982 said:


> thanks, one more thing, the 22incher has the same native resolution 1680x1050 of the 20 inchers, thenm is it ok to go with the 22" ? as i have read somewhere that with same resolution, smaller displays give crisper outputs.



Its true that bigger screen should have higher resolution. Most of the 17" screens have 1280X1024 but few Square 19" also have the same res. I think they are also good as higher resolution requires more graphics power!
So i guess this resolution is fine and at 22" its great.
Just think of it this way: U will get the resolution of 19" at the 22" size!


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Feb 15, 2008)

nil1982 said:


> Ya I was thinking of getting a ViewSonic 19" CRT. Now quality wise I ma not unhappy with my current 15" LG CRT, hope VS 19" won't be worse. Will SE198WFP be in displaying proper color?
> 
> For some Govt rule I will have to pay some percentage (that I have confirmed from my Lawyer) on the purchase amount to the Govt in West Bengal, this WB Gov's policy. Nowhere else in India any such thing happens. For a 10K LCD, I'll have to pay around another 2K (14.5% to sales tax dept and may be a few hundred bucks to the one who'll do it for me) for getting the papers.    So the value for money (SE198WFP for 12K total!!!) will be no more.
> 
> So any other suggestion?



i think u must put up this thing to dell one again that u have to spend 2k more on the purchase...then try to negotiate it for 8 or 8.5k

and yes SE198WFP would be displaying color properly


----------



## nil1982 (Feb 15, 2008)

vivekbabbudelhi said:


> i think u must put up this thing to dell one again that u have to spend 2k more on the purchase...then try to negotiate it for 8 or 8.5k
> 
> and yes SE198WFP would be displaying color properly



Thanks, the situation is seriously irritating. So any suggestion for 12-13K if fail to get the DELL one for proper price?


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Feb 15, 2008)

nil1982 said:


> Thanks, the situation is seriously irritating. So any suggestion for 12-13K if fail to get the DELL one for proper price?



you may get it from a GO 
it would cost u 10.4k with shipping 
do let me know by pm if u are interested

or else u have LG194WT for 9.4k here in delhi, then u have viewsonic


----------



## nil1982 (Feb 15, 2008)

vivekbabbudelhi said:


> you may get it from a GO
> it would cost u 10.4k with shipping
> do let me know by pm if u are interested
> 
> or else u have LG194WT for 9.4k here in delhi, then u have viewsonic



PMed. Please check.


----------



## ankushkool (Feb 15, 2008)

_*Which is de best 19" LCD 4 gaming???
sud i go 4 widescreeen???
*_


----------



## hellgate (Feb 15, 2008)

^^^  yes ts better to buy widescreen.
wats ur budget for the monitor?


----------



## nil1982 (Feb 16, 2008)

vivekbabbudelhi said:


> or else u have LG194WT for 9.4k here in delhi, then u have viewsonic



LG194WT 																seems good. So I will think of it but does LG give 3 yrs warranty like others? Didn't find anything in their website. I am assuming L194WT better than ViewSonic value series....

Choto Cheeta, where are you?


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Feb 16, 2008)

vivekbabbudelhi said:


> could get or couldn't get



My mistake.............couldn't get. But why the hell do we need a road permit for kolkata. Could someone shed some light on this matter.


----------



## nil1982 (Feb 18, 2008)

vivekbabbudelhi said:


> you may get it from a GO
> it would cost u 10.4k with shipping
> do let me know by pm if u are interested
> 
> or else u have LG194WT for 9.4k here in delhi, then u have viewsonic



What about LG L206WT and L226WT (No idea about price)? Are they good? I can shed up to 14K with TAX, please suggest me something. I can go for a bigger display if available in this budget, but again, for me quality is more important than size. So any suggestions? Any good 19" or anything that suits my budget and quality with my 8600GT 256MB (well sometimes I do game)?


----------



## hellgate (Feb 18, 2008)

i hav to decide between 2 lcds:
1>AOC 913Fw 
2>LG L194WT

AOC has better color reproduction (colors r more natural) than the LG whereas the LG has a DVI port with HDCP support.
both cost the same.
now i cant decide whihc one to buy.
so plz help me decide.


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Feb 18, 2008)

nil1982 said:


> What about LG L206WT and L226WT (No idea about price)? Are they good? I can shed up to 14K with TAX, please suggest me something. I can go for a bigger display if available in this budget, but again, for me quality is more important than size. So any suggestions? Any good 19" or anything that suits my budget and quality with my 8600GT 256MB (well sometimes I do game)?



as for LG 226WTQ its is said to be equivalent to DELL E228WFP or sometimes better than it.LG226WTQ was last heard for 13.9k in mumbai but people report that its out of stock even there now!!grab it if u are able to find it locally there


more TFT without DVI-D HDCP is a damn compromise.Most TN's from LG or SAMSUNG OEM are almost same for color reproduction.Only difference being factory color calibration which can be very easily sorted out as per ur likes or to accuracy using tools like spyder .


----------



## nil1982 (Feb 18, 2008)

vivekbabbudelhi said:


> as for LG 226WTQ its is said to be equivalent to DELL E228WFP or sometimes better than it.LG226WTQ was last heard for 13.9k in mumbai but people report that its out of stock even there now!!grab it if u are able to find it locally there
> 
> 
> more TFT without DVI-D HDCP is a damn compromise.Most TN's from LG or SAMSUNG OEM are almost same for color reproduction.Only difference being factory color calibration which can be very easily sorted out as per ur likes or to accuracy using tools like spyder .



LG 226WTQ is with or without DVI?


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Feb 19, 2008)

Here you go *in.lge.com/Product/Products-Details.aspx?cat=171&pid=4779&subcat=LCD *LG L226WTQ has both VGA and DVI input and it's also HDCP compliant*


----------



## nil1982 (Feb 19, 2008)

john_the_ultimate said:


> Here you go *in.lge.com/Product/Products-Details.aspx?cat=171&pid=4779&subcat=LCD *LG L226WTQ has both VGA and DVI input and it's also HDCP compliant*


Nothing is perfect or full proof.
1. 3 years warranty is given but backlight is covered for 1 year only.
2. No DVI cable is given in the pack, have to buy separately.

Reference *www.extremetech.com/article2/0,1697,2190883,00.asp


----------



## hellgate (Feb 19, 2008)

^^^  try the HP W1907.


----------



## nil1982 (Feb 19, 2008)

hellgate said:


> ^^^  try the HP W1907.



Only 1 year warranty for a 13K LCD is too low.


----------

